# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Building Up To Maker Faire: Shawn Thorsson's ED-209

## Airicist

Author - Shawn Thorsson

----------


## Airicist

Building Up To Maker Faire: Shawn Thorsson's ED-209- Week 1

 Published on Mar 4, 2014




> Read all about the series on MAKE: "Building Up to Maker Faire: Bringing ED-209 to Life"
> This is the first in a series of videos documenting Shawn Thorsson's quest to build a life-size replica of Robocop's ED-209 for Maker Faire Bay Area 2014. In this installment, Shawn talks about his inspiration, strategy, and techniques.

----------


## Airicist

Building Up To Maker Faire: ED-209 Part 2 

 Published on Mar 14, 2014




> In episode 2 of Shawn Thorsson's Building Up To Maker Faire series, he takes us deeper into the construction of his ED-209 robot. In particular, discusses the finer points of building up fiberglass molds and the structure of the robot.

----------


## Airicist

Building Up To Maker Faire: Shawn Thorsson's ED-209- Part 3 

 Published on Mar 28, 2014




> This is the latest video documenting Shawn Thorsson's project to build a life-size replica of ED-209, the deadly, bad-guy robot from the original Robocop movie for Maker Faire Bay Area 2014. In this episode, he breaks down the finer points of mold making.

----------


## Airicist

Building up to Maker Faire: Part 4 

 Published on Apr 8, 2014




> Shawn Thorsson is building an ED-209 Robot (better known as the Enforcement Droid from Robocop) for Maker Faire. As if that's not cool enough, you can follow along in his fourth installment and see how he vacuum forms the droid's exterior.

----------


## Airicist

Building up to Maker Faire: Part 5

 Published on Apr 29, 2014




> Shawn Thorsson is building an ED-209 Robot (better known as the Enforcement Droid from Robocop) for Maker Faire. As if that's not cool enough, you can follow along in his fifth installment and see how he rotocasts a portion of the robots arm.

----------


## Airicist

Building Up To Maker Faire: Part 6

 Published on May 16, 2014




> This is the final installment of Shawn Thorsson's build of Robocop baddie ED-209 for Maker Faire Bay Area. View the full post, "Building Up to Maker Faire, Shawn Thorsson Brings ED-209 to Life: Part 6 — Assembly and Painting"

----------


## Airicist

Building up to Maker Faire: The Final Reveal 

 Published on May 20, 2014




> Shawn Thorsson reveals his ED-209 replica at Maker Faire 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Making a RoboCop ED-209 Life-Size Replica! 

 Published on May 20, 2014




> Prop maker Shawn Thorsson spent just three months building a perfect replica of the ED-209 robot from RoboCop, complete with motorized limbs and sound effects. At Maker Faire, Shawn chats with us about the build process for this project and how he brought this iconic robot to life.

----------


## Airicist

Two EDs are Better Than One ED-209 

 Published on Oct 31, 2014




> Shawn Thorsson, creator of the original life-sized ED-209 replica robot brought a duplicate to the Make: offices to see the two models side-by-side.

----------

